# Urgent please help



## tl90king (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi there,

First off, i apologise if i have posted this in the wrong section of the forums, will have to bare with me, am new to the site .

Have a question that nobody i have spoken to so far has been able to answer.

We currently have 2 tractors and a range of implements for amenity grass care for a council contract that i work for, i am a fully trained tractor operator.

Up untill a few months ago we had a tl90a new holland (57 plate) that run all of these implements no problem, unfortunatly we lost the tractor to another contract so we have had to fall back on the 2 other tractors that we own.

The tractors i will list below with implements that we require to run on a daily basis.

New holland TN75da (main tractor) 4954 dashboard hours reg eu04 (2004)
New holland TN65s 3715 dashboard hours w632 (w reg not to sure what year)

Trimax Stealth S2 340
Ransomes tg4650 (brand new)

I have attempted to hitch up the stealth to the TN75 already, immediatley when the tractor took the weight of the stealth the rear wheels dipped and the tractor leant back even with a full set of new holland weights on the front, i took the tractor on the road and the smallest bump or quick acceleration would lead to the front wheels lifting off the ground.
When using the implement and raising/lowering implement whilst mowing, the stealth seems to shake the tractor all over the place making it unstable.....like its struggling to lift the weight? , i have had a look on new hollands site to see what the maximum weight it can hande is, but cant seem to find any information.

I know that the TN75 will not perform as well as it would when it first left the factory but it seems to be underpowered, both in transport and with pto on using the implement.

Speaking to our machinery manager he assured me that the stealth would even run on our smaller tractor the tn65 no problem, this worrys me as the 75 is struggling now.

We have just recieved our new ransome gangs, i have not had the pleasure of mowing with them yet due to weather over in the uk at the moment, i know the tractor will perform differently with these attached as they are towed and not hitched.

I am in a difficult position now and thought you guys might be able to help me.

Thanks

Mark


----------

